
Why DHCP Lease Expiration Matters for Your Coffee Shop Router - Hayvok
http://nerderati.com/2016/07/06/why-dhcp-lease-expiration-matters-for-your-coffee-shop-router/
======
chansecodina
It still kills me to see everyone using 192.168.1.0/24\. IMHO, there is only
one reason not to use 10.0.0.0/8 and it's because that can sometimes conflict
with the address space commonly used for work VPNs. If that's an issue, an
arbitrary /16 from the 172.16 - 172.32 range would be a good bet. I haven't
really been using cheap consumer routers with their stock OS in a while (maybe
10 years), but is it still common for them to be stuck on 192.168.x.0/24 for
the LAN side? I kinda assumed this was more of a problem from like 10 years
ago, but I could be wrong I guess.

~~~
ajcannon
What is the reasoning for not using the 192.168.0.x address space? I'm a
networking newbie who doesn't understand. I've actually changed a few routers
to use the 192.168.0.x instead of the 10.x.x.x space that was the default. Why
should I not have done that?

~~~
JoeAltmaier
No reason. All work equally well

~~~
ajcannon
Thanks. That's what I figured, but wanted to make sure I wasn't missing
something.

------
jjp
TLDR - very long technical explanation of DHCP with recommendation to reduce
the lease time.

~~~
jperras
Correct!

